# Saguenay Shipping



## wloveday

My great grandfather, Captain E S Haynes was a pilot & worked for Saguenay Shipping. This would be towards the end of the 19th century & into the 20th. As far as I know he was born in British Guiana, though the family have connections with Barbados & North Yorkshire. I don't know what his first names are. I know he piloted ships up some of the rivers in British Guiana such as the Essequibo. I would welcome *ANY* information about him. Hoping someone on here can help me??


----------



## omcgarry

wloveday said:


> My great grandfather, Captain E S Haynes was a pilot & worked for Saguenay Shipping. This would be towards the end of the 19th century & into the 20th. As far as I know he was born in British Guiana, though the family have connections with Barbados & North Yorkshire. I don't know what his first names are. I know he piloted ships up some of the rivers in British Guiana such as the Essequibo. I would welcome *ANY* information about him. Hoping someone on here can help me??


Saguenay shipping have a very good website with a lot of the history of the company just type in saguenay shipping and follow the links


----------



## elderkin

I am also researching the Haynes family of British Guiana and I think we may be researching the same Haynes family. 
Charles Bird Haynes born 1882 also Captain , urgently need to contact you


----------



## wloveday

*Charles Bird Haynes*



elderkin said:


> I am also researching the Haynes family of British Guiana and I think we may be researching the same Haynes family.
> Charles Bird Haynes born 1882 also Captain , urgently need to contact you


Hi Elderkin,

Charles Bird Haynes was my grandfather. He worked for the Daily Argosy in Georgetown for most of his adult life until he was killed on 12th April 1951. Thanks for telling me my great grandfather's name of Edwin, that made my day! Do you have any other information about him such as where he was born? I thought it could well be Barbados but don't know. I believe his wife was from Yorkshire but that is as much as my mother has been able to tell me. 
Really hoping to hear from you soon.


----------



## elderkin

*Haynes*



wloveday said:


> Hi Elderkin,
> 
> Charles Bird Haynes was my grandfather. He worked for the Daily Argosy in Georgetown for most of his adult life until he was killed on 12th April 1951. Thanks for telling me my great grandfather's name of Edwin, that made my day! Do you have any other information about him such as where he was born? I thought it could well be Barbados but don't know. I believe his wife was from Yorkshire but that is as much as my mother has been able to tell me.
> Really hoping to hear from you soon.


Hi just sent you off a private email via Ships Nostalgia before checking here.I do have more information and I can give you Charles's daughters email address- your aunt. I am researching on her behalf. 
regards Elderkin


----------



## Dhaynes

*The Haynes's live on!*

Im so excited right now.i was just searching for fun, my uncle charlie in sailng and i found your posts.my father is oswald Haynes,son of charles bird Haynes,my granfather.my father is still alive and well to the most.hes 86yrs old.im his youngest son.he tells me many stories of of his past,including e.s Haynes.you must be my cousin.lets get in contact.hope you get this post soon.bye for now!


----------



## wloveday

Oh wow Darren do you have any info on ES Haynes cos I keep hitting into a brick wall? Glad your father is ok, my mum is remarkably fit & well & just turned 83 today.

Wendy


----------



## canada tom

*E S Haynes*

I wonder if if know the gentleman in question.
I sailed with Saguenay on the SS Sunek 1965-67. The first mate fits the description. From British Guiana, lived and worked in Canada where he designed a ships docking system, and when I knew him resided in the south of England. Probably in that age group.


----------



## Dhaynes

canada tom said:


> I wonder if if know the gentleman in question.
> I sailed with Saguenay on the SS Sunek 1965-67. The first mate fits the description. From British Guiana, lived and worked in Canada where he designed a ships docking system, and when I knew him resided in the south of England. Probably in that age group.


no he was deceased by then...but thats very interesting.


----------



## Hubertd

Good day Canada Tom
I understand that u sailed on the Sunek in 1965. I am writing an article on the collision involving that vessel with the Lawrencecliffe Hall near Ile d'Orléans.
Were you on board then? If so could you write to my email adress?? [email protected] Thanks


----------

